# Spray Dried Pea Flour



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Several years ago, I decided that I would take a couple of pallets of bees, place them behind my barn and then feed them nothing but peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
I mentioned this at several different bee meetings with thunderous laughter at the suggestion.
One day, I had the honor of listening to a brilliant talk by one of the world's leading honey bee nutritional experts, Dr. Ramesh Sagili.
After his talk I walked up to him and blurted my plan out. 

Looking very annoyed, he asked, "What, are you stupid or something?"
Then he explained amino acid after amino acid, lipids, etc.....
Meanwhile, I looked like Fred Flintstone, shrinking, shrinking, shrinking....

Dr. Sagili did not earn his level of expertise by "trial and error".
And his advice and insight is SPOT ON!

So my answer to you is to make sure to talk with those that REALLY KNOW honey bee nutrition.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm, Harry, are you perhaps referring to Keith J? 

From an earlier thread titled "Pea flour or peasemeal" ....

>> Has anyone tried this flour in their protein supplements? I think it has more protein than soya flour.


Keith Jarrett said:


> Yes...... crude protein level is about 75%.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I use pea protein in my mix to balance the amino acids short in the other ingredients. So the answer is yes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Matt,

Do you have a spec sheet for the product? Keep in mind that when you look at concentrates, they have a high protein content because everything else has been removed from the product. This is not necessarily a bad thing, but needs to be taken into account when choosing the other ingredients to compliment the pea flour.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Hmmm, Harry, are you perhaps referring to Keith J?


Here I am minding my P'ss & Q'sss underneath the bus here. lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Pea flour was used in some of the earliest pollen supplement recipes. 

Feeding pea flour in 1895: https://books.google.com/books?id=S...GACh2BoQI0#v=onepage&q=pea flour bees&f=false

This one is from 1879: https://books.google.com/books?id=i...GACh2BoQI0#v=onepage&q=pea flour bees&f=false

You can find lots more with a Google search. Here is the keyword search phrase I used:

pea flour bees


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Pea flour was used in some of the earliest pollen supplement recipes.
> 
> Feeding pea flour in 1895: https://books.google.com/books?id=S...GACh2BoQI0#v=onepage&q=pea flour bees&f=false
> 
> ...


Rader,

Pea flour is a bit different than pea flour concentrate. Pea flour is relatively high in fiber which shouldn't be a big issue in Matt's warm environment. It just doesn't sound right, but I think what he is referencing is more of a "pea concentrate" or "pea isolate" similar to a soy isolate or corn isolate. Most of the isolates are high protein content and the result of a distillate process.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have to cook the pea flour before feeding them to
the bees? Will the bees consume the raw flour?


----------

